# Possibly Investing In A Used Truck. Advice?



## Eat Sleep Fish (Apr 19, 2012)

Long story short, back in July I sold my Tacoma to get another WRX because I thought a car was a better fit and that I was going to get back into the car scene hard. Well, I didn't and I have basically lost all interest in doing so. I love my car I have no real complaints it just doesn't fit my lifestyle or future anymore and I miss the convenience of a pickup terribly. I really miss having a truck and I am considering selling/trading my WRX to get a truck. This time around though I am interested in a full size pickup.

I have been looking into F150's, Silverados, and RAM's. I want a 4 door for sure and regular size bed not extended bed, looking to find something 2004 or newer. If I sell or trade my car looking to stay under 14K probably, still in school and have limited income so can't afford anything real expensive or new. I am really just looking for some good advice on what to look for in a used truck, what to stay away from, what is a good number for mileage to stay under or look for, details on certain motors etc. etc. etc. When I got my Tacoma I had no worries because I had some experience with them and had a friend who owns a dealer look at it, but with American made trucks and the full size pickups I don't know a whole lot more than what I can type in Google and read myself so I am looking for some personal experience, preference etc.

Any advice or help is very much appreciated, thanks 2Coolers!


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

The used car market is hot and prices are inflated in my opinion. The best thing to do is find someone in your circle of life that has a good low mileage 3-5yr old truck you like. Like someones grandpa...

If you go the dealer route dont trust Carfax or the dealer on facts about the vehicle. They either got it from auction or traded in with no history. Get an independent appraisal to verify it has not been wrecked, big repairs, flooded etc.

Good luck...


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

I would look for a F150 04-07 for $8-14k with a 5.4 motor 4x4 crew cab with under 100k miles. Look for a steady service history and sparkplug change. They are solid trucks. Won't get gas mileage like a Tacoma but most fullsize trucks won't.


----------



## Eat Sleep Fish (Apr 19, 2012)

goodwood said:


> I would look for a F150 04-07 for $8-14k with a 5.4 motor 4x4 crew cab with under 100k miles. Look for a steady service history and sparkplug change. They are solid trucks. Won't get gas mileage like a Tacoma but most fullsize trucks won't.


The F150 is the one I am most interested in actually, but not counting the others out. 4x4 would be nice but it is not something to make or break a deal for me but I wouldn't mind having it. I expect the gas mileage to be worse but I am okay with that considering I will be in a full size truck. Do you guys recommend going through a dealer or private seller?


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Dealer or private seller, trucks bring all the money in the market, especially 4x4's.

Make sure u check carfax history reports and if u buy w/a private party get a mechanic u know to inspect the vehicle before doing the deal.

Good luck!!


----------



## Eat Sleep Fish (Apr 19, 2012)

DCAVA said:


> Dealer or private seller, trucks bring all the money in the market, especially 4x4's.
> 
> Make sure u check carfax history reports and if u buy w/a private party get a mechanic u know to inspect the vehicle before doing the deal.
> 
> Good luck!!


Thanks for the advice, just trying to rally up all the knowledge and information I can before I pull the trigger on this if I do. Any things to definitely stay away from? I mean say I find an 04-05 F150 with 110k+ miles, if it checks out and looks good by myself and a trusted mechanic is higher mileage something to necessarily break a deal? Honestly mileage does not scare me if maintenance records are there and it checks out but I still value the opinions here on that factor.


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

I sent you a PM about a truck I have EAT SLEEP FISH
CK


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Eat Sleep Fish said:


> The F150 is the one I am most interested in actually, but not counting the others out. 4x4 would be nice but it is not something to make or break a deal for me but I wouldn't mind having it. I expect the gas mileage to be worse but I am okay with that considering I will be in a full size truck. Do you guys recommend going through a dealer or private seller?


Wherever/whoever has the deal. Do your diligence before buying ie. carfax, maintenance history, appraisal, professional check up etc...


----------



## Eat Sleep Fish (Apr 19, 2012)

Just browsing around for fun
http://www.machaikford.com/used/details/1FTPW12505KD61137/2005_ford_f_150_lariat_Houston_Texas

To high mileage or seem like a fair deal?


----------



## Eat Sleep Fish (Apr 19, 2012)

Link only works on a computer sorry about that. I am mostly looking at F150's between 04-08. I have found plenty locally some 2WD some 4WD, is there any number of miles one would absolutely want to stay away from when considering an F150 in that year range?


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

Just make sure you ask to take it to a mechanic you know and let him check it out for you. Rear end and trani. are some of the things I would have checked out. If they balk and don't want to let you take it by yourself to a mechanic then move on. The truck in the link above looks like a nice truck but its 2 wheel drive you can find a 4x4 in that same range.


----------



## Eat Sleep Fish (Apr 19, 2012)

CKALLTHEWAY said:


> Just make sure you ask to take it to a mechanic you know and let him check it out for you. Rear end and trani. are some of the things I would have checked out. If they balk and don't want to let you take it by yourself to a mechanic then move on. The truck in the link above looks like a nice truck but its 2 wheel drive you can find a 4x4 in that same range.


Any recommendations on a trustworthy shop or mechanic to take a used truck to and have them look over it and check the drive-train? I have some knowledgeable friends but rather a professional or someone with lots of know how.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Don't trust CarFax. A body shop owner told me never believe them. Even some insurance jobs his shop had reported never got in CarFax. Find a body shop that will walk around the truck and tell you if it has been "worked on". It won't take them 2 minutes to see it. It might be just a small repair job, and you may be OK with that.
Then find an independent mechanics shop to give it a look. That might cost you a few bucks.


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

True that about the Car Fax !!! Some things that should be on there are not and a lot of times things that are on there should not !! Being in he car business I hate Car Fax but they have done a very good job of making there name a house hold name so that everyone will ask for it. There are other sources like Auto check that are free and give you the same info.


----------



## Eat Sleep Fish (Apr 19, 2012)

I will still view the CarFax or AutoCheck but will not let that determine the sale and how true and reliable the truck is. Any local shops or mechanics in the Clear lake, NASA, Seabrook, League city, Dickinson, or Friendswood area that you guys trust?


----------



## Capt500 (Sep 9, 2013)

I can recommend Russell Lunsford, Lunsford Automotive in LaPorte...not sure if that is too much drive for you. He's a family friend that I and my parents have used for years.

Not trying to sway you one way or another, but I'll share my experience with a similar vehicle. In 2008, I bought a '00 F150 4x4 (4.6L engine) from my neighbor. The 5.4L is simply a longer-stroked 4.6L. It had 158,000 miles, but I knew he took great care of it. Timewise, it would be the same as buying an '05 today. I just sold that truck in August @ 210,000 miles. I did not have one single problem, ever...as in Never. Not even a drop of leaked oil. Only reason I sold it was that I bought a 31' boat and needed a diesel to pull it.....I'm sure you can guess what I bought. Good luck!


----------



## Eat Sleep Fish (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks for the help, LaPorte is not to far of a drive at all for me.


----------



## Rotate (Mar 7, 2011)

In League City check out Gulf Coast Auto & Truck Repair on Highway 3.


----------



## Eat Sleep Fish (Apr 19, 2012)

Rotate said:


> In League City check out Gulf Coast Auto & Truck Repair on Highway 3.


If I find a truck local that is where I am going, I had my car looked over there a few years ago by someone who wanted to buy it and they were awesome. Very thorough was impressed.


----------



## Eat Sleep Fish (Apr 19, 2012)

So a friend of my family who owns a used car lot has a 2007 Silverado LT Crew Cab with the 5.3. It is a 1 owner truck and from the pictures online looks to be immaculate. The only kicker...181,000 miles just about. That is a lot of miles and that number does concern me a little. I trust this guy and I did talk to him and I have already been given a price for it.
He is asking around $10,000 plus TTL but that sounds high for the miles, I think I could get him down dome because there a few others around with less miles for the same price or a little more. My question is, since it was a 1 owner, I know the seller and trust him, should I consider this truck as a possibility? I may go look at it tomorrow and talk to him in person just wanted some opinions on the miles and price point and if you would ever consider a used truck with that mileage.


----------



## vt_fish02 (Oct 16, 2009)

browse autotrader.com to get an idea on what is available. i just purchased a used tundra crewmax 2 mo ago, but i looked for 6 mo before i found the deal i wanted. autotrader will allow you to filter the results based on price, mileage, year, etc. i was looking under the $20k and found 2 crewmaxes listed under that price range in 6 mos. if you go the dealership route ALWAYS have an independent automotive repair shop inspect the vehicle. dealership told me they put new rear tires on the truck that i bought...yeah they had new-like tread but were manufactured in 2006. a good mechanic will find these small details.


----------



## Bryan24 (Aug 31, 2010)

i personally wouldn't give 10k for a truck with 180k miles on it.... i had a bad experience with a truck i recently bought used it was a 99 gmc 4x4 only had 108k on it when i bought it, transfer case locked up on it at 118k and the rear end went out on it at 122k... so my good deal turned into a bad deal real quick.

If you don't think your going to need the 4x4 don't worry about getting it, you can find alot nicer truck that is 2wd and the 4x4 is just alot of extra parts to worry about breaking.


----------



## Eat Sleep Fish (Apr 19, 2012)

May be looking for advice on this topic again soon, now that summer is coming and I will have a short break from school I may be looking to trade my car or sell it and get a truck. If said idea plays out I may be posting again looking for some input on some trucks I may look at.


----------



## Pilot281 (Aug 14, 2006)

If I were in your shoes, I would be looking for a low mileage (relative to it's age) 1st Generation Tundra. Just my .02


----------



## Eat Sleep Fish (Apr 19, 2012)

I have been looking a lot at silverados and gmc sierras.


----------



## Eat Sleep Fish (Apr 19, 2012)

Finally ready to go. Sold my car and now have money to put down on a truck. Been looking at older Tundras and Tacomas, possibly an older F150 as well. If anyone is selling a Tacoma or Tundra under 13k let me know.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

It sounds like you want a newer truck and a ford. I picked up this 1994 6.5 1/2 ton diesel at a very good price. It has 27100 miles on it, the first thing I did was replace the oil cooler lines, they tend to leak on high millage ones. It had a new alternator and air condition compressor and everything works and it has a good body with no rust. The a/c is ice cold I have to put it on low most of the time. Since its a half ton it gets pretty good milage, even when towing. They made the half tons from 1994 to 1996, and those were the years they had sorted all the problems out with the 6.5. I really love the truck and it serve my needs fine. There are not that many out there but if you keep your eye out they pop up. It might not be for you since you seem to be a ford guy.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*Good luck with that*



FISHROADIE said:


> It sounds like you want a newer truck and a ford. I picked up this 1994 6.5 1/2 ton diesel at a very good price. It has 27100 miles on it, the first thing I did was replace the oil cooler lines, they tend to leak on high millage ones. It had a new alternator and air condition compressor and everything works and it has a good body with no rust. The a/c is ice cold I have to put it on low most of the time. Since its a half ton it gets pretty good milage, even when towing. They made the half tons from 1994 to 1996, and those were the years they had sorted all the problems out with the 6.5. I really love the truck and it serve my needs fine. There are not that many out there but if you keep your eye out they pop up. It might not be for you since you seem to be a ford guy.


Good luck with that:cool


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

goodwood said:


> Wherever/whoever has the deal. Do your diligence before buying ie. carfax, maintenance history, appraisal, professional check up etc...


^^^^ Yup


----------



## Eat Sleep Fish (Apr 19, 2012)

Purchased a truck guys. Thank you everyone for all your input and your help. I greatly appreciate it and used it. 

Mods you can delete or close this thread if necessary. 

Thanks 2Coolers!


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

Eat Sleep Fish said:


> So a friend of my family who owns a used car lot has a 2007 Silverado LT Crew Cab with the 5.3. It is a 1 owner truck and from the pictures online looks to be immaculate. The only kicker...181,000 miles just about. That is a lot of miles and that number does concern me a little. I trust this guy and I did talk to him and I have already been given a price for it.
> He is asking around $10,000 plus TTL but that sounds high for the miles, I think I could get him down dome because there a few others around with less miles for the same price or a little more. My question is, since it was a 1 owner, I know the seller and trust him, should I consider this truck as a possibility? I may go look at it tomorrow and talk to him in person just wanted some opinions on the miles and price point and if you would ever consider a used truck with that mileage.


Trucks are stupid expensive.

I wouldn't spend that much. 10,000 bucks for a car with 180k is insane.

But I think that price does reflect the market. He could probably get 10k.

If you're willing to spend 14k, I'd do it, a 9-10 k vehicle is a big step down from 14.

You should be able to find something 07ish 4x4 double cab with marginal mileage for 14.


----------



## boatmanjohn (Mar 18, 2009)

I totally agree with the Fords but stay away from the 5.4. The 5.4 have spark plug issues that can add up to thousands. They went to a 2-part plug and they come apart because of carbon that builds up in a thin space around them.


----------

